# Good steak ideas/recipes



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Tonight I did filet mignon for my girlfriend and it was a total hit. I've done them before, but she says this was her favorite by far. Heat a skillet on med-high until it reaches max temp. Then throw 1 tbs. of butter and 2 cloves garlic on until the garlic browns. Put soy sauce and pepper on the steaks, be careful not to put too much soy, just enough for flavor. Cook the steaks on each side for about 1 min. on the skillet and then take them off the heat and marinate in the skillet for at least 30 mins. an hour is better. Pre-heat the oven to 500 and bake for 5-6 mins. if you like med rare-med, longer if you need it. Enjoy. :dr 
P.S. Red wine always helps. Don't add, just drink it. :al 
Paul


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice.. I have always found that simplier is always better with a nice steak.


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Tonight I did filet mignon for my girlfriend and it was a total hit. I've done them before, but she says this was her favorite by far. Heat a skillet on med-high until it reaches max temp. Then throw 1 tbs. of butter and 2 cloves garlic on until the garlic browns. Put soy sauce and pepper on the steaks, be careful not to put too much soy, just enough for flavor. Cook the steaks on each side for about 1 min. on the skillet and then take them off the heat and marinate in the skillet for at least 30 mins. an hour is better. Pre-heat the oven to 500 and bake for 5-6 mins. if you like med rare-med, longer if you need it. Enjoy. :dr
> P.S. Red wine always helps. Don't add, just drink it. :al
> Paul


Damn, you're making me hugry.

Sonds good and very easy.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Try dipping the edges in olive oil and put some Montreal Seasoning on the edges.

Yum ! Yum !


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

SlimDiesel's recipe for a grade A steak.

1. Find cow
2. Wipe it's ass and knock the horns off
3. A few quick passes over the flame
4. Serve with baked potato or one of Shaggy's baked potato flavored Cubans

Now you can dine with the missus in class.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> SlimDiesel's recipe for a grade A steak.
> 
> 1. Find cow
> 2. Wipe it's ass and knock the horns off
> ...


:rMAO

:fu Slim


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

For cooking steak i use this story from an old friend:

"Pretend the steak is the man and the pan is wife, the steak wants to make love to the pan so he waits until she is hot and ready, jumps in, does his business and gets out as quickly as possible before she can start nagging him!"

Perfect rare steak every time!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Cavendish Greek seasoning use liberally, let sit for 10-15 minutes, grill to medium...perfect every time. I have to order this stuff on-line and many many times I've been told "That is the (or one of the)best steaks I've ever had."

T


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Ironfreak said:


> Nice.. I have always found that simplier is always better with a nice steak.





RPB67 said:


> Try dipping the edges in olive oil and put some Montreal Seasoning on the edges.
> 
> Yum ! Yum !


This is what I like to do:

(Remember to start off with the finest cut of meat you can find.)

I _sprinkle_ Kosher salt, freshly cracked black pepper, a little bit of Tony Chachere's and marinade with olive oil then grill on the pit (I like 'em rare). Every once in a while I add a little Paul Prudhomme's blackening seasoning ( http://www.chefpaul.com/ ).

Serve with a side of home made fries, onion rings, grilled portabella mushrooms or garlic mashed potatoes. Compliment with a bottle of cabernet sauvignon and of course finish it off with a fine cigar. 
I can't wait for Friday! :z


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Between all of the cigar buying and steak recipies, you guys are gonna make me broke as hell!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Nice.. I have always found that simplier is always better with a nice steak.


This couldn't be more true. After years of playing around with seasonings and marinades, I found that I like my steak best rubbed with only kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper.

Here's a tip for gas grilling. If you've got a gas grill with a drip pan, make sure you clean it. I fired my grill up last Sunday after being gone for two months. I haven't cleaned the grill in nearly six months. Let's just say how lucky I was to have had a fire extinguisher stored in the garage. Luckily, I'd not yet placed the steaks on the grill.

After putting out the flames and cleaning the grill, I ended up cooking a couple of nice T-bones with the salt and pepper. I did get a little creative though. I marinaded the steaks for about an hour with a bit of 8YO Jim Beam and a bit of brown sugar. The steaks were awesome. Hell, they were WAY better than the charred flesh I've been consuming during steak and seafood night for the past two months at the chow hall.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> Tonight I did filet mignon for my girlfriend and it was a total hit. I've done them before, but she says this was her favorite by far. Heat a skillet on med-high until it reaches max temp. Then throw 1 tbs. of butter and 2 cloves garlic on until the garlic browns. Put soy sauce and pepper on the steaks, be careful not to put too much soy, just enough for flavor. Cook the steaks on each side for about 1 min. on the skillet and then take them off the heat and marinate in the skillet for at least 30 mins. an hour is better. Pre-heat the oven to 500 and bake for 5-6 mins. if you like med rare-med, longer if you need it. Enjoy. :dr
> P.S. Red wine always helps. Don't add, just drink it. :al
> Paul


Damn, sounds good, I'm gonna try that and see if my wife likes it!!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's some pics I took last night while cooking:

2.89 lbs!









Seasoned:









Marinating in Olive Oil:









Cooked Steak:









Crispy on the outside, juicy on the inside:


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Preparing Fries:









Cooked Fries:


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> Here's a tip for gas grilling. If you've got a gas grill with a drip pan, make sure you clean it.


I really need to clean mine, my steaks cooked way too fast; the thing was flaming like crazy!!! :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> 4. Serve with baked potato or one of Shaggy's baked potato flavored Cubans


:r

I'm still searching for that elusive flavor. Are you supposed to eat it?


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

LSUTiger, since your in Katy, try something called 'Grub Rub' on your steak. This is a very unique rub made by the Richardson family in Katy. It's available in most of the local supermarkets (Krogers, HEB & Academy). They use dried papain from papaya as a tenderizer (it's all natural). If you find you like it as much as me, you can buy it by the gallon at his factory on Franz Rd. Just the thing for a Rib-eye.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

whodat1 said:


> LSUTiger, since your in Katy, try something called 'Grub Rub' on your steak. This is a very unique rub made by the Richardson family in Katy. It's available in most of the local supermarkets (Krogers, HEB & Academy). They use dried papain from papaya as a tenderizer (it's all natural). If you find you like it as much as me, you can buy it by the gallon at his factory on Franz Rd. Just the thing for a Rib-eye.


I'll tell the wife to pick some up, thanks for the tip!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The secret to a good steak is to buy quality cuts of beef. Buy choice, or better. You can marinate if you wish, but a good steak really doesn't need it. I am fond of Montreal seasoning myself & cooked to medium rare.

One of my all time favorites is a medium rare ribeye, hashbrown potatoes w/onions (seasoned with garlic powder, Lawry's & pepper), along with some sliced home grown tomatoes w/salt & pepper.

The blood from the steak soaks into the hashbrowns & adds great flavor.

This has to be one of my all time favorite meals.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

kansashat said:


> The secret to a good steak is to buy quality cuts of beef. Buy choice, or better. You can marinate if you wish, but a good steak really doesn't need it. I am fond of Montreal seasoning myself & cooked to medium rare.
> 
> One of my all time favorites is a medium rare ribeye, hashbrown potatoes w/onions (seasoned with garlic powder, Lawry's & pepper), along with some sliced home grown tomatoes w/salt & pepper.
> 
> ...


MAN LAW: Meat + Blood + Potato = GOOD.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

whodat1 said:


> LSUTiger, since your in Katy, try something called 'Grub Rub' on your steak. This is a very unique rub made by the Richardson family in Katy. It's available in most of the local supermarkets (Krogers, HEB & Academy). They use dried papain from papaya as a tenderizer (it's all natural). If you find you like it as much as me, you can buy it by the gallon at his factory on Franz Rd. Just the thing for a Rib-eye.


Grub Rub ROCKS!!! I like it on chicken a lot, haven't tried it on steak yet though.. I usually do Stubb's marinade on my Steak.

-Matt-


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I like to use Schwartz's seasoning from Montreal. They do not ship it, so you have to buy it at the store. An absolute must if you visit Montreal.

http://www.schwartzsdeli.com/index_eng.html

I have also been using a Le Creuset skillet with ridges with great success. No oil or butter needed, the fat on the meat is plenty to keep it from sticking and the pan makes the most incredible "Ponderosa Stripes" like a TV commerical. 7 minutes or so a side with just one flip for medium rare.

Yesterday was the first dry-aged 3 rib ribroast cooked on the smoker with Applewood for the season. Incredible to say the least. I dry aged it for 50 days and have a 2000 Marjosse with it and a 1963 Dow Port with a variety of Cubans for dessert...

http://www.chefsresource.com/le-creuset-square-skillet-grill.html


----------

